# Breakfast fatty idea



## Killa J (Oct 27, 2020)

I’ve made 2 fatties before, always wrapped in bacon.

But I came up with a stuffed fatty idea, trying to figure out logistics. I want a scrambled egg and bacon stuffed fatty. My idea is to scramble eggs and cheese and freeze them into a little cylinder. Then stuff the fatty with the frozen cylinder and some cooked bacon. Let it thaw in the fridge, then smoke. I believe I’ve seen fatties stuffed with boiled eggs, but scrambled is the only way I like eggs. I’ve never tried freezing eggs, so I don’t know how that comes out. But obviously I would have a hard time stuffing a fatty with liquid egg.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 27, 2020)

Killa J said:


> I’ve made 2 fatties before, always wrapped in bacon.
> 
> But I came up with a stuffed fatty idea, trying to figure out logistics. I want a scrambled egg and bacon stuffed fatty. My idea is to scramble eggs and cheese and freeze them into a little cylinder. Then stuff the fatty with the frozen cylinder and some cooked bacon. Let it thaw in the fridge, then smoke. I believe I’ve seen fatties stuffed with boiled eggs, but scrambled is the only way I like eggs. I’ve never tried freezing eggs, so I don’t know how that comes out. But obviously I would have a hard time stuffing a fatty with liquid egg.


I honestly dont think you would have a problem with "pre-scrambling" the eggs. Cook your scrambled eggs and let them cool.....mix up with some cooked and crumbled bacon and a bunch of cheddar cheese. And a little bit of cream cheese to hold it all together.  Then use that as your fattie filling. I dont see a need to freeze it .


----------



## Killa J (Oct 27, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> I honestly dont think you would have a problem with "pre-scrambling" the eggs. Cook your scrambled eggs and let them cool.....mix up with some cooked and crumbled bacon and a bunch of cheddar cheese. And a little bit of cream cheese to hold it all together.  Then use that as your fattie filling. I dont see a need to freeze it .



I hadn’t thought about precooking the egg, that’s simpler. I usually come up with the most complicated solutions.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 27, 2020)

Killa J said:


> I hadn’t thought about precooking the egg, that’s simpler. I usually come up with the most complicated solutions.


Lol. I do the same sometimes! Give it a try and make sure you take pictures and share with us. We love fatties around here!


----------



## Killa J (Oct 27, 2020)

It must have been fate, I just looked at another BBQ site I go to and there’s a thread on page 1 about an egg, cheese, and onion stuffed fatty. He did the bacon weave, but I want to try the bacon inside and make a naked fatty. But he used cooked scrambled eggs.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 27, 2020)

I have seen people stuff their fatty stuffings into a tube - usually with ample shredded cheese - pop that into the fridge for a bit - then extrude the tube and the cold contents will hold the shape long enough to roll it.

I am concerned, with a "naked" fatty that the sausage would be too thin to hold up.  I would suggest increasing the amount of sausage (maybe double it???) used as compared to a "fully clothed" bacon wrapped fatty.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 27, 2020)

Personally I am not a big fan of frozen eggs. They seem to lose something when frozen. I'd do as Travis suggested and pre cook them. If it were me doing this, I'd do the bacon lace weave, maybe a thin layer of breakfast sausage on top of the bacon, then add the eggs  and roll up. You could put some onions, peppers, tomatoes, taters, cheese, or anything else into the eggs to really amp it up. This may actually be something I try. It's starting to sound really good.

Robert


----------



## Killa J (Oct 27, 2020)

I have a thing called an EasyKabob that’s meant to make kafta. You load the filling and it pushes it out in a tube shape. I can probably use that to make an egg and cheese cylinder for the center. I’m using homemade sausage, so I can make the fatty however “fat” I need it to be to hold together.


----------



## Killa J (Oct 27, 2020)

Ooh, potatoes in the center sounds good too. Might throw some tater tots in there.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 27, 2020)

Killa J said:


> It must have been fate, I just looked at another BBQ site I go to and there’s a thread on page 1 about an egg, cheese, and onion stuffed fatty. He did the bacon weave, but I want to try the bacon inside and make a naked fatty. But he used cooked scrambled eggs.


You know what they say, you can never have to much bacon lol. Put it inside AND bacon weave wrap it haha


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2020)

Have made breakfast fatties quite a few times. Scramble eggs and let cool. Fry hash browns let cool. Saute some onions and peppers. Add all and cheese to rolled out sausage and then wrap in bacon. 
My only problem was overstuffing and getting blowouts.


----------



## Againes85 (Nov 1, 2020)

Killa J you arent the only crazy one, I have been dreaming of making a breakfast fatty with scrambled eggs, cut/torn up biscuits and sausage gravy on the inside but my wife keeps telling me im crazy. Let us know how this turns out!


----------

